# Lukas Stöckli am 28.02.09 zu Gast bei BIKE AID



## zeitweiser (11. Dezember 2008)

Erstmalig  in Deutschland wird er seine beiden  Präsentationen Wien Nizza und Gipfelstürmer in der Niedtalhalle in Siersburg präsentieren.
Nachmittags gibt es zusätzlich zwei geführte Touren über die Trails rund um Siersburg
Anmeldung und weitere Infos gibt es hier
http://www.alpencross.com/d678_bike-aid-prsentiert-lukas-stckli-.html


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Januar 2009)

Freut Euch auf ein bundesweit einmaliges Event mit beeindruckenden Bildern und packenden Stories, die die Herzen aller Biker höher schlagen lassen.

Der  sympathische Schweizer Touren-und Trailexperte gibt Tipps und Ratschläge zu Technik, Kondition und Equipment.

Die beiden geführten Touren mit hohem Singltrailanteil werden Euch begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. Januar 2009)

Es gibt weitere Infos zur Streckenführung der geführten Touren


Zur Auswahl stehen zwei unterschiedliche Strecken
ca.25 km mit 500 hm leichte lockere Runde in gemäßigtem Tempo über die Hügel des Oberlimbergs.
ca.50 km mit 1000 hm längere, traillastige Tour  mit dem Golfplatztrail in Gisingen, dem Ho-Chi-Min Trail in Felsberg, den legendären Berustrails und ausgesuchten Trails in Frankreich. 
Weitere Infos erhaltet ihr hier.
http://www.alpencross.com/d678_bike-aid-prsentiert-lukas-stckli-.html


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Januar 2009)

Ei Super, das lass ich mir auf keinem Fall entgen. 

Den 28 habe ich mir ganz dick im Kalender angestrichen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Januar 2009)

Frage?

Gibt es bei der großen Strecke verschiedene Tempi?

Oder muss man als Heizer unterwegs sein bei der großen und als langsamer Fahrer bei der kleinen Strecke?

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli
Es wird unterschiedliche Tempi geben, sodass jeder sich dort einreihen kann wo er möchte.

Dies ist kein Rennen. Es wird in Gruppen mit ca. 20 Personen gefahren. Es werden pro Strecke  mindestens zwei  unterschiedlich schnelle Gruppen angeboten.
Pro Gruppe wird es zwei Tourguides geben.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Es werden pro Strecke  mindestens zwei  unterschiedlich schnelle Gruppen angeboten.



Da bin ich aber froh....dachte schon ich müsste mich müde machen


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Januar 2009)

Hi Dämon, 

dann können wir zusammen ja ganz hinten mit fahren. Also ganz ganz langsam. So zu sagen Stand-Biken.


----------



## patbald (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich bin mit dabei, wir treiben das Feld gemeinsam vor uns her


----------



## wilde.lilli (22. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Ich habe mich auch für die große Strecke angemeldet! Bin doch ein großes Mädchen 

Und auf den Diaabend bin ich ebenso gespannt, hoffentlich bin ich dann nicht zu fertig.

vg Lilli


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zeitweiser, 
- ist 
diese Tour nur Mitgliedern von *BIKE AID vorbehalten ?


Gruß Pädchefahrer





*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Januar 2009)

@ [email protected]

Ich Antworte mal. 

Da kann jeder mit fahren. Es sind alle recht herzlich eingeladen. Bei der Geführten Tour ebenso wie zu den Diavorträgen.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Januar 2009)

Genau so
Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mitglieder
danke für die Info!!!
Habe mich bereits angemeldet und zusätzlich beim Kachelmann
Kaiserwetter bestellt !!!!

Im Terminkalender der Radschweine stehen folgende Angaben:
*14:00 geführte Tour mit Luki and friends*
Zur Auswahl stehen zwei Strecken
*25 km mit 500 hm* oder
*40 km mit 800 hm

handelt es sich hier um einen Schreibfehler.

*


Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Januar 2009)

Wir arbeiten noch an der Strecke
Insbesondere die Große wird wohl etwas länger in Richtung 50km.
Genauere Infos über die Streckenlänge gibt es in Kürze.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2009)

Mich müsst ihr auch 2 mal ertragen


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2009)

Nach der Tour und zwischen den Vorträgen wird Fünf Ritzel Koch Tom Tom
für Kohlehydratnachschub sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Weicheier, 

war am Sonntag mal ein Teilstück der Stöcklitour erkunden. Das wird richtig gut. 

Da haben sich die Strecken-Architekten richtig ins Zeug gelegt.


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich neugierig, und werde wohl auch hinten mitfahren


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2009)

Oh man wenn sich jetzt alle hinten anstellen bin ich doch wieder vorne, ihr seid aber gemein, dann geht es aber gaaannzz laaannnggsssaaaammm.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Februar 2009)

Trotz des vielen Regens der vergangenen Woche war die Strecke gestern sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zeitweiser

zum bestellten Kaiserwetter wird sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Frost gesellen.

Samstag,                                                                                                                                28.02.2009                                                                                                                                                                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                wolkig                                                                                                                                                                 -5 / -1°welche Reifenwahl ist zu empfehlen ??
Bin mit meinen Nobby Schlappen heute ganz schön Schlitten gefahren
reichen diese Dinger aus ?


Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

Bei Eis fährst du mit jedem Reifen Schlitten; es sei denn, du hast Spikes.
Wettervorhersagen von mehr als 5 Tagen sind (bei fast allen Wetterlagen) unglaubwürdig. Da würd ich keinen Pfifferling drauf geben.
Nobbys reichen eigentlich immer aus.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Februar 2009)

Wir warten mal noch 2-3 Tage, dann kann ich Euch mehr sagen.
Nobby´s sind auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, die gehen auch wenn´s mal etwas matschig wird.

Wenn es tatsächlich so kalt ist, wird die Fahrt entlang der Eiszapfengallerie  an der Teufelsburg auf jeden Fall einer der Höhpunkte der Tour.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Februar 2009)

Lukas Stöckli wird uns am 28.02. erstmals sein neustes  Bike-Projekt vorstellen.
Wir dürfen gespannt sein was er sich nach Wien Nizza und Gipfelstürmer einfallen gelassen hat.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Februar 2009)

Also Ihr könnt euch schon auf richtig coole Trails und eine Klasse Strecke freuen!! 

Wir sehen uns am 28.2 in Siersburg


----------



## DeLocke (24. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr schon was zu der Anzahl der Gruppen bzw. Anzahl der Leistungsklassen sagen die an der Tour teilnehmen werden?

Ihr habt ja gesagt es wird auf jeder Strecke verschiedene Gruppen in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen geben! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ihr das schon etwas konkretisieren könnt.

P.S.: Am Samstag solen es bis zu 10 Grad (plus) werden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (24. Februar 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Könnt ihr schon was zu der Anzahl der Gruppen bzw. Anzahl der Leistungsklassen sagen die an der Tour teilnehmen werden?
> 
> Ihr habt ja gesagt es wird auf jeder Strecke verschiedene Gruppen in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen geben! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ihr das schon etwas konkretisieren könnt.
> 
> P.S.: Am Samstag solen es bis zu 10 Grad (plus) werden!!


Hi Locke
Folgende Gruppeneinteilungen sind geplant
groß 10-12km/h
groß 12-14km/h
groß 14-16km/h
klein 10-13km/h
klein 10-16km/h
Die Gruppengrößen werden bei etwa 20 Fahrern liegen.
Pro Gruppe 2 Guides.
Einer vorne einer hinten.
Lukas Stöckli wird während der Tour die Gruppen wechseln.
Bei Bedarf wird es auch mehrere Gruppen pro Geschwindigkeit geben.
Das Tempo ist der Jahreszeit angepasst. Es ist ja noch früh und wir wollen die Trails geniesen.
Das Wetter scheint nach jetzigem Stand auf jeden Fall zu passen.
Die Trails waren gestern schon fast komplett abgetrocknet.

*Tragt Euch bitte möglichst bis Donnerstag in der Doodle Liste ein, damit wir entsprechend für die Verpflegung disponieren können.
*


----------



## DeLocke (24. Februar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hi Locke
> Folgende Gruppeneinteilungen sind geplant
> groß 10-12km/h
> groß 12-14km/h
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Calli Potter (25. Februar 2009)

Also die Strecken sind alle fahrbar, ob kleine oder große Runde. Und jetzt müssen wir halt eben hoffen das Petrus nichts mehr von Regen runter lässt.

Ansonsten kann ich euch nur sagen, ihr könnt gespannt sein was für schöne Strecken vorhanden sind am WE!!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Februar 2009)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107030.html


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Februar 2009)

Achtung wichtiger Hinweis!


*Die Anmeldung  für die Tour ist wie unten  bereits angekündigt ab heute geschlossen.*
Das Teilnehmerlimit ist erreicht.
Die Anmeldung für die Abendveranstaltung bleibt weiterhin offen.
Hier gibt es noch ausreichend freie Plätze.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Februar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Das Teilnehmerlimit ist erreicht.



schade. dann halt nicht. 

dann werde ich es ähnlich halten wie mit der nikolaus-tour in kirkel und nicht starten. die anfahrt ist zu weit für experimente. wenn ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Februar 2009)

Wir versuchen nochmal ein paar Plätze zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Morgen kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> schade. dann halt nicht.
> 
> dann werde ich es ähnlich halten wie mit der nikolaus-tour in kirkel und nicht starten. die anfahrt ist zu weit für experimente. wenn ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen kann.



warum wartet ihr den immer so lange mit der Anmeldung 
die Anmeldung kostet doch nix!


----------



## leeqwar (26. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr den immer so lange mit der Anmeldung
> die Anmeldung kostet doch nix!



gegenfrage: was bringt ein teilnehmerlimit, wenn die zusagen unverbindlich sind, also eine anzahl x von anmeldungen eh nicht wahrgenommen wird?

das königliche "ihr"? 
kann nicht für andere sprechen, aber ich bin bei 90% der veranstaltungen früh genug angemeldet, bei den restlichen bezahl ich gerne nachmeldegebühr. (bin übrigens auch eher von einer veranstaltung richtung ctf ausgegangen)

aber ihr braucht euch auch keinen stress wegen mir zu machen. ich fahre die trails noch oft genug. ich hab halt nur das prinzip des "unverbindlichen" teilnehmerlimits nicht verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (27. Februar 2009)

*Die Anmeldung ist wieder freigeschaltet
*


----------



## Calli Potter (27. Februar 2009)

Also können sich die jetzt anmelden, die es noch nicht gemacht haben.

Und das Wetter wird auch klasse werden!!!

Also greift euch die letzten Startplätze noch!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2009)

*Für die Kurzentschlossenen ist heute auch eine Anmeldung vor Ort möglich.*


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2009)

Um wieviel Uhr bist du denn online :-D 
Bis gleich^^


----------



## zeitweiser (1. März 2009)

immer wenn du pennst


----------



## DeLocke (1. März 2009)

Also Fazit von gestern,

*einfach geil*

hat irgendwie alles gepasst, super bike wetter, eine sehr geile strecke mit vielen trails und vor allem immer hilfsbereite und gut gelaunt tour guides. die tour hat richtig viel spaß gemacht und von der organisation hat auch alles super geklappt. bin froh das ich die strecke mit gps mitgeschnitten habe, die werde ich mit sicherheit demnächst mal wieder fahren.

der anschließende vortrag war sehr interessant und hat einem mal gezeigt was man, wenn man nur will, alles mit einem mountainbike erreichen kann.

alles in allem super veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2009)

Hallo Zeitweiser ,hallo Bike AID Team

vielen Dank für diesen tollen Ausritt!!!!!!!
Kaiserwetter wie bestellt,
Super Organisation,Streckenwahl,Gruppenaufteilung  ,Trails ohne Ende.....

hier stimmte einfach alles!!!!

Da hat sich jeder Kilometer unserer Anreise gelohnt !!!!

Bitte Termin für 2010 beibehalten.

Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## Leines (1. März 2009)

Hallo BIKE-AIDTeam,
ganz tolle Veranstaltung. Dafür vielen Dank. Wie man hört war dies ja der Vortest für eine Marathonveranstaltung. Bin schon gespannt. Hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß
Leines


----------



## chris84 (1. März 2009)

Es war absolut genial, um es mal ganz einfach zu beschreiben! 

Es hat wirklich alles gepasst: 
- Die Tourorganisation war perfekt, ein wirklich großes Lob an die Tourguides. Und vor allem die Anzahl der Tourguides hat die Tour zu dem gemacht war sie war, ich denke man kann an dieser Stelle sagen, dass das wirklich JEDEM Spaß gemacht haben muss!
- Die Streckenführung: Meine absolute Hochachtung vor denen, die diese Strecke "entwickelt" und präpariert haben! Ich denke so ein kleinwenig von der unendlichen Arbeit hat man beim Befahren mitbekommen, und es hat einfach nur richtig Spaß gemacht! Die Strecke war absolut stimmig! Die Macher wussten, was das Biker-Herz höher schlagen lässt 
- Die Verpflegung: erste Sahne, so in der Größenordnung der Besten CTFs... da gabs absolut nichts zu meckern! 
- Duschen, essen und das sonstige Rundum: perfekt! kein kaltes Wasser, lecker Nudeln, alkoholfreies Weizen... was will man mehr? 
- Die Stöckli-Veranstaltung: obwohl ich doch schon ziemlich müde war sind mir die Augen nicht einmal zugefallen, und jetzt hab ich sehnsucht nach Alpen ;-) Eine tolle Veranstaltung mit eindrucksvollen Bildern! und das Rundum war perfekt organisiert! 

Ich denke die Anzahl der Teilnehmer vermittelt ungefähr, dass das eine Absolute Top-Veranstaltung war! Ich hätte niemals mit so viel gerechnet! Ich denke das ist ein idealer Ausgangspunkt für "mehr"...

Und die Aktion, die Stöckli da als nächstes vor hat, find ich im Hinblick darauf, dass Bike-Aid dabei sein soll, eine super Sache! Ich denke das könnte "uns" nochmal dank Pressearbeit usw. ein gutes Stück voranbringen!

so, genug der Reden, 

einen herzlichen Dank an ALLE die mitgeholfen haben, diese Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Vorneweg Zeitweiser, das war eine Spitzenleistung von dir!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. März 2009)

Lieber Zeitweiser, Liebes Helferteam, 

vielen Dank für den super Event. 
Auch ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 
Besser konnte es einfach nicht laufen. 

Und dann noch einen Gast der extra Klasse, Lukas Stöckli, einen erfolgreichen Extremsportler, der als Mensch überzeugt. 


Bike on, Markus (MW)


----------



## puremalt (2. März 2009)

Alle, die da nicht dabeiwaren, haben echt was verpasst.
Danke Zeitweiser und den anderen Bikeadians, die uns das geboten haben.

...und dann stand er irgendwann auf dem Ho-Tschi-Min. Ich hab ihn zuerst gar nicht wahrgenommen, so unscheinbar und bescheiden kam er daher. Ich läster noch "die Alpen werden überschätzt" , aber dann am Abend: 4200 hm pro Tag im Schnitt. Und in einem Nebensatz "in der Vorbereitung zu Gipfelstürmer bis zu 7000 hm am Tag". Oder "1500 hm am Stück bei durchschnittlich 25% auf weichen Wegen". Ich brech zusammen. Den Rest gab mir dann "schlußendlich": "....und das mit 'ner Rennradübersetzung".
Ich überlege, ob ich mein Bike opfern soll, wie Hendrix seine Gitarre......

Ach, was soll`s. Ich hab mein Bike nicht verfeuert, sondern heute eine Rundumsanierung begonnen und freu mich auf eine Saison, wo ich nach 1500 (oder vielleicht sogar 2000) hm mein Weizen trink und sag: "boah ey, my own private Gipfelsturm"

CU on Trail


----------



## zeitweiser (5. März 2009)

Die  schönsten Bilder zur geführten Tour gibt es jetzt von unserem Sportfotografen Sockenboy 


*hier*


----------



## Calli Potter (6. März 2009)

Bilder und die Tour waren einfach spitze gewesen!!! Hat mir auch richtig Spaß gemacht die Jungs und Mädels durch die Wälder zu führen!!


----------



## Lord-Speed (8. März 2009)

hallo,

kann mir jemand die GPS Daten der großen Tour zu kommen lassen ?
Würde dir Tour gerne mal nachfahren.
Danke 

Gruß
L-S


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2009)

Da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben, die unterliegt der strengsten Geheimhaltung  
wenn du die mal fahren willst komm Samstags einfach mal nach Siersburg an die Hall, da ist bestimmt jemand dabei der sie dir zeigen wird.


Christian


----------

